# Orient Mako Pepsi



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thought I'd share today's delivery, Pepsi Mako on whisky shell cordovan leather strap:





































Good value, these Orients. My first one...


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

VERY NICE, NJOY ,BEFORE YOU REACH 50 HITS AND FLOG IT LOL.


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ha! This one is a keeper...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like those watches and l like the strap... but not the two together... It's really hard to find a fitting leather strap for a diver and padded isn't usually the way to go.

BTW, is Shell Cordovan a brand or a strap construction method? Maybe both?


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> I like those watches and l like the strap... but not the two together... It's really hard to find a fitting leather strap for a diver and padded isn't usually the way to go.
> 
> BTW, is Shell Cordovan a brand or a strap construction method? Maybe both?


I like the contrast between the band and the watch, and the strap color is good with the blue.

It's a type of leather, horse shell. It's made out of a small part of the horses hide. Its then vegetable tanned for a long time. It's very durable.

It gives seems a certain, puffy look. It has a special, fatty feel to it. It's not oily or waxed, but definitely a different feel.

Google Horween, they make it. It's usually used for shoes.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Silicone rubber strap for a divers? I am not too big on natos on a divers either.


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

robert75 said:


> Silicone rubber strap for a divers? I am not too big on natos on a divers either.


I can't wear rubber straps, they itch 

Natos are very comfortable though...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

I have a CW divers currently on a brown leather strap personally I think they go quite well. I do intend to change it to a rubber strap pretty soon though to have it more in keeping with it being a "Divers" Not that it matters much as I have no intention of diving not now not any time soon.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bjorn1 said:


> It's a type of leather, horse shell. It's made out of a small part of the horses hide. Its then vegetable tanned for a long time. It's very durable.
> 
> It gives seems a certain, puffy look. It has a special, fatty feel to it. It's not oily or waxed, but definitely a different feel.
> 
> Google Horween, they make it. It's usually used for shoes.


Thanks for that! :thumbsup:

As to rubber itching, I think it depends on the strap. I can relate to that when it comes to Citizen rubber straps. The one that came with my NY0040 was a bit nasty, especially on hot weather when my wrists would sweat. I then moved to this Maratac composite strap. It's much better:




























They don't itch or "grab" your wrist like some rubber does.


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice composite strap. Will check those out.


----------



## Odhran (May 3, 2012)

Lovely looking piece


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Interesting comments on the leather/divers combo.

I have to admit I am not too keen on the look, but is that because it is unusual, or because It just doesn't appeal to me?

Curious.


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

What I like about the 'look' is that it's a sports watch, what with being a diver and further with the Pepsi bezel and the blue dial, but it's slightly dressed up with the light brown leather strap.

I would not put an alligator or ostrich strap on it but the shell works well, I think.

The leather is a mid tone brown, the red and blue on the watch as well.

Divers are usually dressed up with a bracelet. That gets a little clunky. I like this with a cotton suit or odd jacket and dress shirt.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bjorn1 said:


> Nice composite strap. Will check those out.


Be careful and don't mistake these with kevlar straps. There are some very similar (or at least they look like almost identical on photos) but from what I've read they are a bit stiff.


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> Bjorn1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice composite strap. Will check those out.
> ...


So it's basically Maratacs straps you like? Composite can kinda mean anything, I guess.


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Checked the accuracy today with Kello, don't know how accurate it is but +1 sec per day sounds good...


----------

